# Tombstone Weathering (video) Parts 1 and 2



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for this video- will try your techniques on my next stone- I love your look they look very authentic. I liked your comments about "gaps in the crack" etc.!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Sk Austin- Just wanted to say that I tried with my DH knife your technique and my stone is looking great. I tried using the acetone to make the weathering, but I can't control it very well- too much in some areas, not enough in others. I think I need more experience working with the acetone. But with the knife it was very simple. Now if I can only get enough nerve to use your black spray paint method, I am using the dry lock method then tea staining it.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Great tutorial, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Lots of great ideas and stone looks awesome!


----------



## SKAustin (Nov 22, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> Sk Austin- Just wanted to say that I tried with my DH knife your technique and my stone is looking great. I tried using the acetone to make the weathering, but I can't control it very well- too much in some areas, not enough in others. I think I need more experience working with the acetone. But with the knife it was very simple. Now if I can only get enough nerve to use your black spray paint method, I am using the dry lock method then tea staining it.


I would think that working with the Spray Paint would be much easier than working with the straight Acetone because the Acetone is much less concentrated in the spray. That is why I have not tried the straight acetone as of yet. YOu can see in the video that I was quite liberal with the Spray Paint, but it still had very little reaction with the foam. Give it a try on some left over scraps and see how it works for you.



VexFX said:


> Great tutorial, thanks for sharing!


Thanks! And thanks for watching!



Terra said:


> Lots of great ideas and stone looks awesome!


Thank you Terra. From you, that comes as a great compliment. After watching your hell hound video, I've been very tempted to try something similar.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing these videos SK. I really enjoyed watching and learning from them. You've gained a new youtube subscriber


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

S K I've been working on new stones and my technique on weathering is lacking, I just found your site and watched both videos. The information you provided is what I need to make my stones look real. Thanks .


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Good videos SK, I am going to add a few new stones this year, I am going to use some of your techniques. Last year I picked up a lot of the modellers grass from a hobby store that was closing, it was a very good deal. I used a bit on a couple of tombstones, they turned out okay. Your technique is much better than what I did, I will try that for sure! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice videos! Thanks.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice stone work SK. I like the tips that you gave. I plan on using them to improve my stone making in the future.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these tips... my first gravestones were made from EPS and were absolutely terrible, but it was a learning experience (primarily I learned not to use that type of foam). That was in the late 80's and boy have things improved since then! I now only use XPS and have acquired some of the great tools to work the foam (hot wire, woodburning tools, Xacto, etc) and have never looked back. But my aging techniques have always needed to improve; these tutorials are just what I've been looking for, thanks again!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Great technique.
You make it look so simple i may have to give it a try.

You mentioned in the video "popcorn effect"
what exactly is that and where can I learn more about it?


----------



## Ozermandri (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't say enough about how helpful the tombstone videos were! The black krylon paint did a wonderful job of pitting the foam, and though I used a slate gray as the final coat, the addition of the mold came out amazing!

I just tried the spray bottle with the thinned black paint to see if it can provide a final touch to them!

JC


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

SK Thanks for the videos. Your technique was my inspiration for weathering… Here's a look:


----------



## SKAustin (Nov 22, 2009)

@ icemanfred - The Popcorning technique is the technique I use to achieve the recessed and pitted areas. Examples of this process can be seen in our High speed cetlic knot carving video, Creating a lighted sign video, and I believe it was also show and explained within the content of at least one of our Vlog episodes (The Haunting Grounds Vlog). All of these videos can be found on our youtube channel. http://www.youtube.com/user/SKAustin

@ SavegeEye - Great Tombsones my friend. Absolutely love the Economy one. LoL. Keep up the great work


----------



## KenVP (Nov 2, 2009)

I watched both your videos today prior to starting my tombstones, I was wondering what model air brush system you are using. I am a contractor by trade so I have a pancake compressor to run my nail guns from. I was wondering if there is a air spray gun like you use that I could run off such. I can dial it down from 1-125psi . Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SKAustin (Nov 22, 2009)

KenVP said:


> I watched both your videos today prior to starting my tombstones, I was wondering what model air brush system you are using. I am a contractor by trade so I have a pancake compressor to run my nail guns from. I was wondering if there is a air spray gun like you use that I could run off such. I can dial it down from 1-125psi . Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


I used a Paasche Model H Single Action Airbrush with a #5 tip, and it was run off of a small Craftsman 1.5 hp, 3 gallon, 125 PSI Compressor set at 100PSI. The Paasche Model H is an inexpensive external mix airbrush that is perfect for this type of application. Hope that helps.


----------

